# Simple mp3 player software that takes VST3,64bit VST plugins for e.g. Sennheiser dearVR Micro / Goodhertz CanOpener plugins



## Obelix27 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi - I am NOT a composer/editor. I just want to experiment with binaurilisation on my music library so I can listen to music louder without annoying my neighbours. I tried Cakewalk but got nowhere after a few hours as it's so complicated. Is there a simple player for Windows that will enable me to experiment with these sort of plugins? I have Foobar but it doesn't accept VST3 or 64 bit plugins.


----------

